
Peek - Simply Connected.  - raghus
http://www.getpeek.com/
======
abyssknight
You know, this started out as a terrible idea but the more I use my iPhone the
more this seems reasonable. The lifetime service plan is an amazing sales
tactic. All of a sudden wireless email and such becomes a known, predictable
and sunk cost. I like that. Its a shame I'm locked into that enormous contract
with AT&T. I'd love to give one of these things a try for a bit just to see
how it works.

The Twitter Peek is pretty funny when you consider that it will probably sell.
I use Twitter more like an IM client these days than anything else. Its
immediate, public and private at the same time. All Peek had to do was build a
new interface for their SMS tool and now there's a new use case.

~~~
sjs382
I thought it was a terrible idea but then i came around a bit, too. Might end
up with one of the email devices with "lifetime service" in the near future.
I'm curious how the device feels, though.

